# Crying all night....



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok... so first night with my new lil puppy, with out his sister.. didnt go so good.. He cried (barked/cried/howled/screamed) on and off all night... I had him in his dog play pen. So abt 5am I moved him into his Crate, and left the crate by the couch, and he finally slept until 930am. 

Anyway Today I had to leave him alone a for a few hours 2 hours to go to the dump, and some time later I left him for abt 4 hours had dinner plans with my dad. anyway he was in the kitchen/dinning room in his play pen, and I had cooper loose in the room. well when I got home, I notice his little voice box was hoarse. I heard him crying alittle bit when i walked in the house.. I feel so bad.. but I had to go take care of buisness... So tonight i'm planning on putting him in his crate all night by my bed... I hope it's not a repeat of last night. 

Tomorrow I have to go back to work, but I have a friend and my dad going to stop by a few times during the day to check on him. make sure he didnt knock over his water... and take him outside for play time... 

I dont pick him up when he's whinning cause i dont want him to asociate that being picked up. and normally he doesn't cry.. it started last night and continued through the day today (only cry's when he's in his dog play pen, and it's not all the time, when i'm home i take him out all the time and he's roaming part of the house, playing with cooper, sleeping by me on the couch. no crying). Yes he has the blanket in his crate that still has his sisters smell on it.. and he has alot of toy's. 

I just feel horrible hearing his little voice all hoarse. 
Could it just be that he misses his Sister????
Any suggestions...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think moving the crate into your room at night will be a huge help.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That has worked for me and my dogs and all the fosters we have had. I just take out one of the big rubber tubs and put their crate on it (or the nightstand if it is big enough). You can slide your fingers in there and let them sniff you when they need it. I think with dogs, they sleep in packs so it is natural and expected (think of all the cute puppy pile up pics you see  )


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Definitely move the crate into your room!! This should help with the crying.

How long is he going to be left alone for during the day on a regular basis? If you have people coming by to check on him, make sure that they can play with him for awhile! That should help, if they can let him out and play chase or fetch or whatever, it will tucker him out and then he should be a sleepy puppy for a couple of hours. Also, make sure you play with him and play HARD for 45 minutes to an hour before you have to leave in the morning. Again with the tuckering out, and it's also important bonding time for pup.

Good luck!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I did what Amanda did. I put the crate next to the bed where I could reach it and when he first began to whimper, I put my fingers in and scratched him a little so he would realize he wasn't alone.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Have you tried covering the crate on 3 sides and the top, make it more den like, they really do appreciate the secrecy, leave the front door one uncovered and they can then smell you or the household environment, also try using some DAP this is a synthetic appeaser made to smell like the hormones mum produces at birth, I suppose like oxytocin.
We have also used these when we get in a small abandoned doggy http://snugglepuppys.com/category_1/SnugglePuppies-SnuggleKitties.htm

Good luck


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

By keeping the crate elevated next to your bed where you can put your fingers in to calm the puppy should he need it, should make your nights better during the adjustment period. I didn't have to do it for more than a couple of nights with each puppy. After that I left the crate there where I could be seen and they slept like babies through the night. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah...I was also told to put the crate on the nightstand facing me, so they could see me. It worked like a charm. And it did help to just tap the door or let them smell my hand..calmed them right down!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had both boys next to me with the crate on top of a table next to the bed when they first came home. It worked like a charm!

As far as leaving, I started immediately with both of my boys. Even if only for 15 minutes a few times a day, I wanted them to get used to me leaving and coming back. I never used an expen, just the crate. My boys were very comfortable in their crate while we were gone, but we never left for longer than 2 or 3 hours at a time. 

Good luck. I am sure he misses his sister too.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

eurobichons said:


> Have you tried covering the crate on 3 sides and the top, make it more den like, they really do appreciate the secrecy, leave the front door one uncovered and they can then smell you or the household environment, also try using some DAP this is a synthetic appeaser made to smell like the hormones mum produces at birth, I suppose like oxytocin.
> We have also used these when we get in a small abandoned doggy http://snugglepuppys.com/category_1/SnugglePuppies-SnuggleKitties.htm
> 
> Good luck


I used the DAP and Roscoe HATED it. He refused to go anywhere near his crate after I sprayed it  So I washed everything and he went right in. LOL

The vet said that it doesn't necessarily work with all breeds as the hormone excreted by the mother can vary somewhat breed to breed.

It sure can't hurt to try it, just make sure that if you do buy it the vet's office will allow you to return it if your pup hates it because it's not cheap. The spray was $45 and the plug in diffuser was $80. I only bought the spray and they let me return it, thank goodness!


----------



## MacGyver (Nov 9, 2009)

When we moved MacGyver's crate next to the bed, it made a world of difference. He had been crying every night for a couple of weeks when it was in the other room, the first night he was next to me, he stopped!  Now we can get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here, Scooter cried in the laundry room but was fine when his crate was in our room. Murphy was in our room from the very beginning and did great next to Scooter's crate. 

Since Gracie was older we put the crate over by the bed so she could see me. She whined a bit for a few nights but settled down quickly. Try to tuck some soft bedding in there along with a t-shirt or something that smells like you, it may have a calming effect.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Everyone here has offered the best of suggestions. 

Good luck tonight!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

When he is in your room, it's important that you show no anxiety or sympathy. If he wimpers, the more you can ignore it the better off he'll be. Don't offer baby talk and sympathy. It won't help. It will only make it worse. At most just turn over in bed and rustle the covers so he senses you're still there but the less you talk the better.

The first night will be the worst and even if it tries your patience remember you are doing it for his benefit.

We start all our puppies in our bedroom in crates where they can see us and the longest time we have with them wimpering is a few minutes the first night. Usually the second night we never hear anything. Sometimes, the first night we hear nothing.

Your being strong is the best thing for them. Remember, no touching, no talking, no baby talk, no sympathy, feel no anxiety. If you stress over it even if you are doing the above, he will sense it and he will stress. If you are strong as if this is normal and the way it's going to be, the sooner he will understand. He will pick up on your confidence as easily as he will pick up on your anxiety.

This is a lot to ask of a person the first time, but it always works. We've done it hundreds of times and we weren't good at it to start with either.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone!!!

Last night went so smoothly!!! I put him in the crate, wimpered a couple of times, then fast to sleep... YEAH!!!!!

Now just have to ignore the crying when I put him in his play pen!! Probably doesn't help that when I'm home I have him running loose.... maybe I should make him spend more time in the pen when i'm home.... hmmmmm...

thankyou everyone for your wonderful suggestions!!!!! You all helped alot!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Cristina, how wonderful that Cooper slept well last night. Knowing you are there does really help a lot! 

I agree that Cooper should be spending time in his pen even when you're home, otherwise he will associate it with you leaving and not want to be in there. For consistent housetraining, too, having a young puppy all over the house will make it much harder for you to watch him like a hawk. I had a gate across our two entrances tot he kitchen and that was his space, whether we were home or not. If you want him to be out of the pen, either be actively playing with him, or have him tethered to your waist. This way, if he crouches or starts to circle you can quickly scoop him up and either bring him outdoors or to his pad.

The more space a puppy has, the more likely he'll have accidents. Make the pen a fun place to be, with toys and a treat or two and be no-nonsense about placing him in and taking him out. If you make a bid deal out of that, he might get over excited or upset. 

Good luck !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like you are getting perfect advise. I did the same with the crates in the bedroom, and like Marj says - it is really good to put him in the pen when you are home, as well as when you are gone. He is missing his family, and it just takes them a few days to get used to his new family - sounds like he is on his way!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

When he is in his expen, once again, no talking, no eye contact, no reinforcement in any way to respond to his efforts for attention. He has to accept that this is the way it's going to be. Once he learns this, only then can you have any interaction with him while he's in his expen. 

When it's time to take him out, stand there with no reaction to anything he does until the INSTANT he calms down and even sits. They learn this pretty quickly if your timing is right on.

You are not being mean by doing this. It's the best thing for him. He needs your strength and calmness.

I recommend you get the training DVD "Crate Games" and use it for him. At this point I think it will do both of you the most good. Watch it several times and then watch it several more times with the sound off. It's not what she's saying. It's the timing of everything she is doing that makes it work.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone, You've been so helpful... 

today he is not crying when I put him in the play pen... he wimpered I ignored him.. and he's fine... I had him running around with My older dog Cooper for a few hours... I have him blocked in 2 rooms.. so he doesn't have a huge area, and He's doing pretty good... asks to go outside by scratching the door... and going back into his Play pen to use the piddle pad... So he's doing pretty good.. Only a few accidents.. Each day hes' doing better... It's weird Cooper wasn't as vocal as this new lil puppy. 

Now just got to figure out a new name for the new Puppy.. LOL


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't wait to learn what his name is! And to see [email protected]!


----------



## bankor (Sep 30, 2009)

Bring the dog into the bedroom, created & close by, Cash is still with us there @ 5 mts, has never cried, & sleeps from 11pm to 7am


----------



## Diamonddave952 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi All,

New Havanese owner with a lot of questions... My little 13 week old havanese sleeps well through most of the night, however, she starts whimpering at around 3am. Her kennel is next to our bed and when I hear him start whimpering, I would stick my fingers in this kennel and let her lick it. Sometimes it works and she goes right back to sleep other times it just calms her temporarly. My question is this. do we have to always put her kennel where she can see us or is this a puppy thing that eventually she will grow out of?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave, welcome to the forum. You may want to start a new thread for this so it is easier for members to see. Also, you could introduce yourself in the new thread called introductions part 2.

I would say that if your puppy doesn't calm down they may need to go potty. I think at that age they can't always hold it all night.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I was going to give you the same answer as Kathie. At that age, their bladders are still very small and they cannot be expected to hold their pee all night long! Both of mine needed middle of the night pee breaks until they were 3-4 months old. Make sure that you let puppy out, piddle, praise, and then right back in the crate, so they don't associate it with play time. If puppy doesn't go potty, no praise, right back in crate. I would avoid sticking your fingers in the crate, too. If puppy doesn't potty, back in the crate and use the word "settle" once, so they associate this word with relaxing and going back to sleep. If either of mine ever whine in the middle of the night, I just say "(Name), settle" and they quiet down and go back to sleep. If they whine too early in the morning, I say "It's not get up time yet. Settle." and they go back to sleep - or at least stop whining!


----------

